# Concealed Question



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

So whats the major difference between taking the Utah Vs. North Dakota concealed carry test. Price for Utah said and done is around $200, For North Dakota your looking around $50.

I know Utah gives you respirocity for a few more states, but if the states you would be using it in corresponds with Nd's respirocity, is it worth taking the Utah one?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If you are going to be traveling to those states it is worth it.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Minnesota doesn't recognize ND permit but accepts Utahs


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Couple things if you are a ND resident and have the ND CC it makes purchase of a gun a lot quicker. Two of the last three guns I have bought the system was down or bottled necked. Had I brought my CC along I could have walked out without waiting.

While ND does recognize the Utah permit, it does not give you this ablity, as only home state of resident issued permits are able to waive the background check.

Now the advantage of the Utah permit is the fact that is recognized by other states. Since ND has pretty liberal gun rules in regards to casing and ammo storage. I highly recommend having it to avoid possible issues if you travel.

For example many of us do not consider a fillet knife a concealed weapon and will toss them in the side panel on a truck or in a bucket that may be set into the back seat for use later. This can and has caused people to be charged and convicted concealed weapons laws.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I would hazard a guess that the Utah test is considerably more comprehensive than our's. I'm a certified LE Firearms Instructor authorized to adminster ND's CC test. It could hardly be made more simple and is almost impossible to fail. Where guys get dinged is in the background check by LE.

This follows ND's common sense approach to firearms ownership and use, to make it as easy as possible for the average guy.

Minn's political & legal landscape is decidedly Liberal. If the Powers That Be in Minn had their way, they wouldn't let their own residents carry or I suspect even own handguns. I grew up in Minn and even back in the late 60's this writing was on the wall.

I firmly believe that Minn views ND as essentially a third world shooting preserve to be visited a couple weeks each Fall, but otherwise dismissed and disrespected...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

> I firmly believe that Minn views ND as essentially a third world shooting preserve to be visited a couple weeks each Fall, but otherwise dismissed and disrespected...


I have both blood relatives and in-laws in MN, based on their attitudes I'd say that these words are very true.

huntin1


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> > I firmly believe that Minn views ND as essentially a third world shooting preserve to be visited a couple weeks each Fall, but otherwise dismissed and disrespected...
> 
> 
> I have both blood relatives and in-laws in MN, based on their attitudes I'd say that these words are very true.
> ...


 :eyeroll: Another reason I love living in ND. I'm ND FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

> So whats the major difference between taking the Utah Vs. North Dakota concealed carry test. Price for Utah said and done is around $200, For North Dakota your looking around $50.


Basically, if you really think that you need your gun on you when you travel, how much do you, you will need it. Utah does not cost 200 given the right person teaching. There is no difference, you can get them both for about 100.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I know this is an old thread, but I have some input now.

This summer I took the concealed class from Rusty Ramirez and received my ND and Utah permits. In addition to getting my permits, I gained a lot of knowledge from his class. Some of the more valuable things I learned were in the areas of awareness of your surroundings, self defense laws and misconceptions, conflict avoidance, and the aftereffects if you ever need to draw your weapon in self defense. It was a very eye opening experience, and well worth the cost. Much more meaningful to me than just taking an open book test and getting a card with my photo on it, permitting me to carry a concealed weapon. I feel more prepared for the responsibility. :thumb:

Get the Utah one, or at least take Rusty's class.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Fallguy, do you have any information to get ahold of the class you talked about. I've been wanting to get the Utah permit for a while, but haven't been sure where to go for it. Was it in Grand Forks?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Actually, since ND reworked their license structure the ND permit is accepted in most states, particularily if you have the Class 1 license. Utah does accept our license. There are only 13 states that do not accept either the Class 1 or 2. Check reciprocity here: http://www.ag.nd.gov/BCI/CW/reciprocity.htm

huntin1


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

ac700wildcat: Check in at Cabelas next time you are there. They have a listing of the times when Ramirez will be back for his classes. They do them at Cabelas one Sunday a month. I had been trying for the last 1 1/2 years to get in...and I always had other commitments or was out of town. Finally in July it worked out for me. When I say trying to get in...take note that it is not hard to get in, it was just hard for me to get my schedule to "mesh" correctly.

huntin1: You are correct. However I wanted Minnesota because we go there often to the lake and for other things. So that is why I got the Utah permit also.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, MN is one of those that does not accept ND's permit, so the UT permit is a good one to have just in case you end up somewhere that does not accept ND's. And it sounds like that person puts on a pretty good class. Like NDT, I am a certified LE firearms instructor and can give the ND test. Don't do very many, and from what I hear about the class you took we don't go as far in depth as that guy. Although I do talk about situational awareness, which in my opinion is as important as knowing how to use the firearm, maybe more so.

huntin1


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks, I think I had actually picked up a paper in Cabelas one time. I'll have to see if I can find it. I already have the ND permit and plan on changing to a class 1 permit when I have to renew it. I'd really like to be able to go into MN with my ND permit, its kinda ridiculous that two neighboring states can't work something out.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes it is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> Yes it is pretty ridiculous.


Even more so when you factor in the f*cking that ND gives to Non-residents who wish to hunt migratory game birds in ND.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

striped1

I have heard. My brother in law lives in MN and comes up to ND to hunt pheasants and geese. If you figure in the cost per bird he pays to hunt it is insane! The NR license fees are pretty steep. Luckily for him he is trying to find a job that will get him back to God's country (ND).


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

[quote="huntin1" And it sounds like that person puts on a pretty good class. Like NDT, I am a certified LE firearms instructor and can give the ND test. Don't do very many, and from what I hear about the class you took we don't go as far in depth as that guy. Although I do talk about situational awareness, which in my opinion is as important as knowing how to use the firearm, maybe more so.

huntin1[/quote]

Yeah Rusty has lots of experience to back up his theories and opinions. If I remember right he has like 30+ years experience as an LAPD officer and Nevada State Pen guard. He told us things that he has seen that seems like things out of the movies. Crazy.


----------

